

A Third Order Quine in Three Languages [2008] - jgeralnik
http://blog.sigfpe.com/2008/02/third-order-quine-in-three-languages.html

======
jgeralnik
Incredible.

Save the program to a file and run: runhaskell quine.hs | python | ruby to get
the original file.

If you look it through it's just a trivial extension of the "classical" quine.
The function q prints it's arguments followed by printing a call to the
function q with escaped arguments. Except instead of getting a single argument
it gets 3, each of which is the corresponding function in a different
language, and the function cycles to the next one.

See also <http://blog.sigfpe.com/2011/01/quine-central.html>

